# It's official......I'm addicted to baking! I just made......



## runninduo (Oct 7, 2004)

Heath Bar Scones.

They are in the oven as I speak.  A good friend of mine is on a business trip in Tennessee and told me that she's been having scones every day at this local breakfast place.  When she told me she had a Heath Bar Scone......I knew it was in my imminent future.  I got off the phone with her at about 2pm my time.  It's 6 hrs later and the scones are in the oven.  

I had to do some errands this afternoon, so what's one more to pick up heath bar bits.  I already had everything else I needed.  I didn't have a recipe per se, I just used my chocolate chip scone recipe and put the heath bar bits in the dough instead of the chips.

My friend said the heath bar totally melted into the scone when it baked.  

I can't wait to try them.  I love baking!!!!!!!  And, I can't stop baking!

Stay tuned!


----------



## middie (Oct 8, 2004)

let us know how they turn out
sounds very interesting


----------



## runninduo (Oct 8, 2004)

They came out very yummy.  I'm not sure I like them as much as my maple scones though.  I found an acutal recipe (on epicurious.com) for Chocolate Chip-Toffee Scones.  Maybe I'll try that one next time.

As my friend said, the heath bar did melt into the scone itself......and i think it changed the consistency of the the dough.......made it more cake like....maybe it was the added buttter and sugar from the toffee that did that.  It was still  very good though.


----------

